# This face just melts my heart...what pics melt your heart?



## LMH (Jan 2, 2008)

When he looks up at me like that I just feel so lucky to have him.
















Here he is sleeping with his bottle-hehe


----------



## sillylilykitty (Mar 11, 2007)

My baby Lily, took this picture last week, I love it.


----------



## lace5407 (Apr 11, 2008)

Aw the Corso it absolutely gorgeous & i love your kittys eyes...breathtaking

but these take have taken my heart & ran farrrr lol


----------



## LMH (Jan 2, 2008)

Aw those are heart melting pictures too


----------



## MegaMuttMom (Sep 15, 2007)

This is my sweet baby's face


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

This is one of my favorite Dakota shots -


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

*Everytime I see this picture my eyes tear up-my kids have grown so much over the past 8 months...This is one of my all-time favorites of these two*









*And, Oh that Mastiff face...how couldn't it melt your heart every time you see these eyes???*


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)




----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

Puddles








Dozer








When Iris got spayed and wasnt feeling well.








And Crikket in my sig.


----------



## ChrissyBz (Aug 10, 2007)

Well all of mine melt my heart. But this is the newest heart melter.


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

ChrissyBz said:


> Well all of mine melt my heart. But this is the newest heart melter.


So you DID end up keeping that little boy?


----------



## ChrissyBz (Aug 10, 2007)

Dakota Spirit said:


> So you DID end up keeping that little boy?


OH! *blush


Count the dogs in my siggie.


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

ChrissyBz said:


> OH! *blush
> 
> 
> Count the dogs in my siggie.


Lol, I actually knew of this fact awhile back when I saw a thread regarding Bojangles - but this seemed like the perfect opportunity to rib you about it  Knew there was no way you turn down that little cutie.


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

Teddie can look at me many ways, but his pitiful eyes always get me!









Britches just makes me smile with that huge nose.









Buster the dork









Mahalo she always cracks me up...


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

And Duncan my little lover bug.. He doesn't show it to outsiders, but he loves to get messed with and squeezed.


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

I love these pictures of Kuma:


----------



## LMH (Jan 2, 2008)

I love these pictures! What beautiful , cute, adorable dogs we all have. They all make me smile.


----------



## trumpetjock (Dec 14, 2007)

Baby Rocky loves his crate!










So.... sleepy....










And a few weeks earlier at the breeders house:

I fell!


----------



## JenTN (Feb 21, 2008)




----------



## JackiesZoo (Jan 25, 2008)

Awww, those are such great pictures.

One of the first ones to melt my heart...at the breeders:









When he got to mom's house









My precious love


----------



## Motebi (Apr 8, 2008)

I just love his nose !


----------



## volleyballgk (Jan 15, 2008)

Lizzy when she was a puppy








Payton saying hi through the window








Max and his teddy


----------



## reverend_maynard (Aug 4, 2007)




----------



## MarleysGirl (Apr 11, 2008)

Marley.










Roxy.


----------



## Goggie (Apr 29, 2008)

Steel and Ubi <3 My handsome boys.


----------



## MarleysGirl (Apr 11, 2008)

Aww. Everyones dogs are just so cute.


----------



## Ella'sMom (Jul 23, 2007)

MarleysGirl said:


> Aww. Everyones dogs are just so cute.


What a GREAT picture of Marley!!!!!


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)




----------



## heidiann (Feb 3, 2008)

sillylilykitty said:


> My baby Lily, took this picture last week, I love it.


She's beautiful!! Is she a polydactyl? It looks like she has extra toes!


----------



## Puppy_love_122 (Jul 20, 2007)

Shadow:









Belle:










Here is another one of Shadow.


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

Something about a German Shepherd's eyes........ These 2 melt my heart every time. 

Buck 









Chazz


----------



## sillylilykitty (Mar 11, 2007)

heidiann said:


> She's beautiful!! Is she a polydactyl? It looks like she has extra toes!


LOL, no she has the regular amount of toes. I looked at it again and I see how she could look like she has more toes. But if you count them she has 4 on each foot (not counting her "thumbs").


----------



## Billiie (Jan 16, 2008)

You guys all have such cute dogs!!


----------



## Shalva (Mar 23, 2007)

This is my epilepsy boy Cuinn..... 
right after having a seizure..... 









and when he is feeling pretty good 









he is the gentlest sweetest thing.... and we have had him longer than I expected to, he is now 6..... I just want to scrunch him


----------



## JackiesZoo (Jan 25, 2008)

Cuinn is absolutely amazing! I just want to scoop him up and hug him.


----------



## MelissaCato (Nov 15, 2007)

I have two to share ... Falcon and Cotton.


----------



## Miss Mila (May 17, 2008)

This thread is cutness overlaod. Here are some of mine;

Fallon


















My Mushy faced Lucky









Cant resist those baby blues


----------



## Miss Mila (May 17, 2008)

Talena









My Princess Lena


----------



## MarleysGirl (Apr 11, 2008)

Ella'sMom said:


> What a GREAT picture of Marley!!!!!


Thank you Ellas Mom.


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

I have to say, out of the hundreds of photos I took of Carter, this one makes me go "Awww poor guy" every time:


And this one for Nubs:


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

That one has eyes that just make me go... AWWWW!








That one with the little heart shaped butt gets me too.
Then there Is Oliver and he is such a little Honey Boy.








and a total clown


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Sorry had to add these as well.


----------



## JackiesZoo (Jan 25, 2008)

Carter had such beautiful soulful eyes. Makes my heart skip a beat every time I see his pic. 

By the way, DM, that is a GREAT siggy! I absolutely love it.


----------



## Kotone (Apr 20, 2008)

I love these two...Logan is just too cute. Awake AND asleep...hehe.


----------



## Twinney (Nov 4, 2007)

...
I may die of cuteness soon!!!
I should probably stop haunting this thread before I do LOL
BTW Durbkat, Snoopy looks really happy during his bath! lol

"OUTSIDE?? Yes! I want to go outside...outside...outside....OUTSIDE!"









"See mom, I told you I'm part lizard. Don't you see my tounge???"









"Alright mom, your are done taking pictures of me now."


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

All of these dogs have such lovely faces. Which dog does not make our hearts melt?


----------



## heidiann (Feb 3, 2008)

Here's the face that does me in!









Here's a more recent one. 









Here he is with Razzle when he was a kitten. He was so gentle with him, very curious and just kind of watched him, but never went after him or anything.


----------



## Rough_Collies2008 (Jan 4, 2008)

My sweet boy Riley...he has a smile that is so contagious.




























Aspen, this picture sums her up so well. She has such a soft gentle expression, and acts very 'ladylike'


----------



## Rough_Collies2008 (Jan 4, 2008)

Peaches, this picture always makes me smile.


----------



## Lorina (Jul 1, 2006)

I'm not sure when he melts my heart most.

When he looks sad...










Or when he looks like he's laughing.










But he always makes me smile when he's running.


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

Shalva, the picture of Cuinn smelling the Iris made me tear up a little. Not only is it a beautiful picture, but it reminds me of a now passed dog I had in high school. He used to put his feet on the trunk of the apple tree and reach up to sniff the blossoms.

These pictures of Alvin make me say "Aw!"


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

A summer and a winter picture of Susie, she likes to lay around in the sun or run around in the deep snow.








This is the summer picture of Susie.


----------



## harrise (Jan 9, 2008)

It's always the happy walkin' face that gets me.


----------



## harrise (Jan 9, 2008)

... and Coco's ice cream eyes says she's *in the zone*. 











Kitties too...


----------



## Alygi (Mar 23, 2008)

My beautiful girl, Colbi.


----------



## Alygi (Mar 23, 2008)

The first day we met her. She was 2-months-old:









Standing on the coffee table, sticking her tongue out at me:









Belly rubs:


----------



## Alygi (Mar 23, 2008)

Waiting for some food from Mommy:


----------



## Alygi (Mar 23, 2008)

The night she came home from an overnight stay at the vets.


----------



## Alygi (Mar 23, 2008)

My goofball.


----------



## Alygi (Mar 23, 2008)

As a young puppy:


----------



## Alygi (Mar 23, 2008)

The blanket fell on top of her head while she was sleeping and woke her up:


----------



## 4dogs3cats (Dec 21, 2007)

This is the, "You were just giving me attention and now you stopped to grab the flashy thing." face









And he melted my heart the day I got him









This is mine for Chance. He had JUST been diagnosed with parvo, like 2 minutes before I snapped that picture.









And now him any time he is happy I just sit and think about how lucky we are to have each other


----------



## jcd (Nov 20, 2007)

i love this one








this one is cute too








oh ya, and this one is very cute








the old days, november of 07' at 3 months old. he is 9 months now


----------



## ACampbell (Oct 7, 2007)

Miss Mila said:


> Talena
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OMG, she looks just like the Heeler I had growing up...blue eyes and all, and the face markings!


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

jcd that first shot is awesome. Bello is cute in any picture but that one is great. Love his eyes.


----------



## jcd (Nov 20, 2007)

Inga said:


> jcd that first shot is awesome. Bello is cute in any picture but that one is great. Love his eyes.



thank you inga. i seen your cute pics earlier!! awesome shots as usual. how ya been? haven't been on to much lately. i will have to post some newer ones soon.


----------



## rosemaryninja (Sep 28, 2007)

My Spunky:



the sight of this when I get home every day always makes my heart glow:



Honey:





I'm so glad I have them.


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Oct 28, 2007)

I love these......

Betty:









Nell:


----------



## Pai (Apr 23, 2008)

Ice looks so coy in this pic. I think it shows her personality pretty well. =)


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 22, 2008)

now if this couldn't melt your heart I don't know what could! lol


----------



## LMH (Jan 2, 2008)

I love all these pictures. There sure are a lot of sweet doggie faces out there.


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

This hedgehog has got me pooped.









You've got to be kidding me.









Life is good.









You smell like chicken.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Pai said:


> Ice looks so coy in this pic. I think it shows her personality pretty well. =)


Crestie! Crestie! What a beauty.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

This face still melts my heart:










I'm a sucker for old dogs










And Rose 

And Summer's tongue


----------



## LMH (Jan 2, 2008)

This is my new feel good thread. Whenever I come hear it instantly puts a smile on my face.


----------

